# Are expats in Greece worried about the euro collapsing?



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

If there is one country which reflects the ongoing economic problems facing the Eurozone it has to be Greece which is literally drowning in a sea of debt and on the verge of taking other European economies down as well. The situation in Greece has been very difficult for some time and there are grave [...]

Click to read the full news article: Are expats in Greece worried about the euro collapsing?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

